# Addicted to Firefly... need Serenity model!



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I finished viewing my Firefly DVDs last night and I'm totally hooked on this sadly short-lived series. Has anyone gotten around to producing a Serenity garage-kit, or any of the other ships?


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I've been asked several times about mastering a kit. Unfortunately I haven't been able to find any real info on her. (IE ortho views, sections, close up isos of detailed areas) I really do not want to take any best guesses at it.

Who does the cgi effects?


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

I've contacted the folks who did the effects for Firefly, unfortunately unless you are willing to talk to the agent about licensing they cannot release any illustrations. I've got the agents email around here someplace.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

MiniModelMadness sells a small one. Can't speak for the quality, but it 'pears to be an original casting. I think it was PhilipMarlowe who recently did a buildup of one. From what I recall of the pics he put up, it wasn't the greatest.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Who needs the studios?

I'd like mine with two removable shuttles, alternate (movable, if possible) rear drive covers, positionable wing engines (again, movable if possible), opening cargo hatch and a cockpit interior.

Oh, and clear engine sections for lighting.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

That's a start. Thanks, Ziz!

I am only guessing, but based on the quality of the images that is the _real_ Serenity and not some fan interpretation.

Do those wing/pods angle up? To what degree? Does anyone have a centerline thru-section view of the engine pods? How about other section views? Thru cross section, aft of where the shuttles park, looking aft? Are there isometric views of the side 'neck' detail? From fore and aft? Shuttle socket inside view?

Not ever have seen the show, I must assume the features you ask for were all shown. What other features or function did this thing do/have?


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Someone did a 3D CAD model of the ship. This ship has some very complex shapes. I am scratch building one and it will be about 13 inches long when finished. 

Here is my build progress
http://www.alexkung.com/scale/serenity/cmain.htm

Even with the CAD file I am going through as many reference photos I can find.



Alex
Styrofom Guy


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> That's a start. Thanks, Ziz!


 No prob.



> I am only guessing, but based on the quality of the images that is the _real_ Serenity and not some fan interpretation.


 My assumption as well, since they're flat-on views with a plain black background, the same style as the ones you did of the NX for the PL site.



> Do those wing/pods angle up? To what degree? Does anyone have a centerline thru-section view of the engine pods? How about other section views? Thru cross section, aft of where the shuttles park, looking aft? Are there isometric views of the side 'neck' detail? From fore and aft? Shuttle socket inside view?


 Slow down with the questions, man! You sound like my nephew.

Some of those answers are floating around the related Wiki-pages (keep hitting links on that one I posted) and the rest are in the series, which is out on DVD, and Sci-Fi Channel has been running it Fridays at 7 Eastern. They'll probably also do a marathon near the end of the month when the film comes out.



> Not ever have seen the show, I must assume the features you ask for were all shown. What other features or function did this thing do/have?


 Of what I've seen, the stuff I mentioned is the only moving parts. The rear engine might also rotate, but don't quote me on that...gotta watch a few more eps.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> That's a start. Thanks, Ziz!
> 
> I am only guessing, but based on the quality of the images that is the _real_ Serenity and not some fan interpretation.
> 
> ...


Well, based on the "crazy ivan" manuever in one episode the engine pods rotate at least 180 degrees!


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> That's a start. Thanks, Ziz!
> 
> I am only guessing, but based on the quality of the images that is the _real_ Serenity and not some fan interpretation.
> 
> Do those wing/pods angle up? To what degree?


This is all off the top of my head from just finishing up watching the series, but it should give you a general idea.

At least one engine rotates 180 degrees as mentioned above. The also "tuck-in" when she's landed by rotating down and in as seen from in front. 

There's a large cargo door in front that's hinged at the bottom somewhat like a Jawa crawler. Behind that are big sliding doors that open into the cargo bay. Together, they also function as an air-lock.

Just behind the "abdomen" there's a large, slowly-rotating ring.

Part of the tail-big-honkin-engine thing opens somehow when they go ballz-out fast.

There are four landing legs that come out of the abdomen section to support the ship on the ground.

Did I miss anything?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

The engine pods rotate - they act as the landing/takeoff thrusters, too.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Thomas, I just really surprised that you're one of those people who've never seen "Firefly." You need to take care of that little problem real quick either by buying the DVD set or taking out a one-month free subscruption to Netflix and 'renting' it.

What does Serenity look like? I'm surprised no one has posted pictures and links.

These two links have interior and exterior (front, back, side top, bottom) views.

http://www.fireflywiki.org/Firefly/FireflyTransport



http://www.fireflywiki.org/Firefly/Serenity



And here is the ultimate beauty shot.

http://www.fireflywiki.org/img/Wallpaper-Serenity.jpg

Shiny.

Jim


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Note that the above beauty shot is an early version of the ship. I have seen it used a lot in printed material 

The main differences between this and the TV version is the shape of the neck area is incorrect as is the wings that hold the engine.

You also have to be careful with references as there are subtle changes throughout the series. The movie version has also been changed from the TV version.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I notice the movie version has some red accent stripes that the tv ship didn't.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess Kaylee is now decorating the outside of the ship.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Mmmmmm... Kaylee..... [/Homer] We now return you to your regularly scheduled modeling thread.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

^ I agree


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Kaylee

Also, check out this photo of her from IMDB.

Inara is nothing to complain about, either.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Jim,
There are actually four versions of Serenity. The first is the pilot episode version. The second is a hybrid version between the pilot and the production version. The third is the production version with the fourth coming in at the movie version.

I never said I wasn't familiar with what Serenity looked like. I've just never seen the show. I have been gathering net reference over the past year. All that info will come in useful.

I have two masters I am working on under license, and a garage kit master to complete before I could start on anything. The first thing to establish is scale. At 190', a 19" long piece would be 1/120 scale. I'll have to get an accurate dimension on the 'real' ship, but I believe that length is close. 

Any thoughts on a 'familiar' scale?


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

190' @ 1/72 scale = 2' 8" (32")

That's about your ideal working size, ain't it Tom?


----------



## eqc1138 (Aug 30, 2002)

John P said:


> I notice the movie version has some red accent stripes that the tv ship didn't.


Having read the novel already, I can tell you without spoiling anything that the red paint is tied to spoilers. 

There is a reason why they paint the red stripes. For a hint, who else paints red all over their ships?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Oh. Dear. Lord. Creepy. :freak:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

*Serenity Reference*

I, too, have been gathering Serenity data, but if Thomas Sasser is considering creating a kit, I am happy to share. I am busy finishing creating the PowerLoader kit for Forbidden Zone: http://www.forbidden-zone.biz/loaderprogress.htm

Here are some *great *references from DVD framegrabs:

Inara's shuttle:

http://still-flying.net/images/serenity/index.php?p=serenity146.jpg&pg=2

Shuttle deployment (great wing detail, too):

http://still-flying.net/images/warstories/index.php?p=warstories116.jpg&pg=2

Closeup:

http://still-flying.net/images/warstories/index.php?p=warstories139.jpg&pg=2

Shuttle, above cradle:

http://still-flying.net/images/trash/index.php?p=trash217.jpg&pg=4


Shuttle, wings extended:

http://still-flying.net/images/warstories/index.php?p=warstories151.jpg&pg=2


Front view of Serenity

http://still-flying.net/images/thetrainjob/index.php?p=trainjob057.jpg&pg=1

Profile

http://still-flying.net/images/thetrainjob/index.php?p=trainjob193.jpg&pg=3

Rear view (engine interior)

http://still-flying.net/images/thetrainjob/index.php?p=trainjob221.jpg&pg=4

Train Job beauty shot

http://still-flying.net/images/thetrainjob/index.php?p=trainjob280.jpg&pg=5

Landing gear extended:

http://still-flying.net/images/ariel/index.php?image=ariel072.jpg

Top view:

http://still-flying.net/images/warstories/index.php?p=warstories055.jpg&pg=1

These images are all from this site, which has literally *hundreds* of quality framegrabs from each episode:

http://still-flying.net/index.php

Oh, and I think a good scale for a Serenity kit would be 1/100, 1/96th, 1/87th (HO), or 1/144th, but the latter would be a bit small.

Tom


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> I have two masters I am working on under license, and a garage kit master to complete before I could start on anything.


In a month of bad news, a ray of sunshine!

And though I only have a vague idea of how license and masters work, I'd assume the fact you got them says somebody was impressed with your previous work, so congrats Thomas!

Errr, that does mean we're going to get a _Serenity_ model, right?


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> I have two masters I am working on under license, and a garage kit master to complete before I could start on anything. The first thing to establish is scale. At 190', a 19" long piece would be 1/120 scale. I'll have to get an accurate dimension on the 'real' ship, but I believe that length is close.


Sweet!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Joss says she's "about 200 feet" long.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

ThomasModels said:


> Jim,
> There are actually four versions of Serenity. The first is the pilot episode version. The second is a hybrid version between the pilot and the production version. The third is the production version with the fourth coming in at the movie version.
> 
> I never said I wasn't familiar with what Serenity looked like. I've just never seen the show. I have been gathering net reference over the past year. All that info will come in useful.
> ...


I also thought this meant 2 models were coming. However reading it a few times I think he is saying he has to work on 2 masters for some other licensed project and a garage kit master before he can even start a Serenity model.

Please correct me if I am wrong



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hopefully Thomas will clear it up, but rereading it I might have misinterpreted it initially too.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

All this talk about Serenity/Firefly, had to start watching the DVDs. I hope a model comes out, but, if it did it won't be till next year.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> I also thought this meant 2 models were coming. However reading it a few times I think he is saying he has to work on 2 masters for some other licensed project and a garage kit master before he can even start a Serenity model.


It sounds like TS will be releasing a Serenity model just in time for the fourth Serenity sequel!  

Jim


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> I also thought this meant 2 models were coming. However reading it a few times I think he is saying he has to work on 2 masters for some other licensed project and a garage kit master before he can even start a Serenity model.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong
> 
> Alex


 I guess I should have said "two _other_ masters I am working on under _another_ license...."



Arronax said:


> It sounds like TS will be releasing a Serenity model just in time for the fourth Serenity sequel!


 Actually, the commercial stuff is on a timeline. The garage thing is not very large and kind of a no-brainer and is about 70% complete.

I wouldn't say (and won't) Serenity, Jim. I think we both know *why*.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Still good news! 

So we might be seeing a lightning bug class _Tranquility_ sometime down the road :thumbsup:


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Thomas,

I seem to remember reading that they cheat the rotation of the firefly engines in the show, if built as they appear, they wont work!

Jim


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^That could probably apply to almost every sci fi spaceship!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Underneath is a piston that joined the engine and the body and can be argued tha tthis is what makes the engine raise and lower during docking and flying. Nowhere for the piston to go if the engine rotates the way it does for all the various manouvers.

Now here is a question for you people who want a model. 

1. Would you want to be able to detail the cockpit. How would this be done on a resin kit?
2. Do you want to light the rear reactor? Again how can this be done.
3. Part of the engine is lit and rotating. How can this be done. I don't know if a chase circuit would look right
4. There are windows leading to the dining area. Should this area also be made open for lighting?
5. Landing gear?
6. Movable reactor flaps?

Keep in mind that all these extra features means more $$ and more time to complete the master.

Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

1 - Resin kits don't have to be a solid chunk. They can be cast hollow or mastered to have that area open for detailing & other parts
2 - Clear resin.
3 - Depends on the speed of the circuit and how many bulbs/LEDs are used.
4 - See answers to # 1 and 2
5 - Just like airplane kits - included but optional during construction.
6 - Similar to #5 - If not movable, then at least as separate parts that can be glued "open" or "closed" as desired.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

My personal opinion, if the kits is hollow, at 13 inches those so inclined could add most of the super-detailing themselves to the interior.

Ditto for landing gear and flaps and lighting.

And adding the rotating part of the rear engine doesn't seem practical.


----------



## BeauBrummel (Sep 21, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> I, too, have been gathering Serenity data, but if Thomas Sasser is considering creating a kit, I am happy to share. I am busy finishing creating the PowerLoader kit for Forbidden Zone: http://www.forbidden-zone.biz/loaderprogress.htm
> 
> [Tom[/size][/font]


Thanks for these reference screencaps! Cool ship! :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

ThomasModels said:


> Any thoughts on a 'familiar' scale?


I'd like to throw out a vote for 1/144 scale. It's an already fairly well known scale. It's a scale w/a number of kits in a variety of subjects available and would still allow for a fairly decent-sized model, IMNSHO. I don't build in that scale, but would certainly buy a Serenity model.


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

Ah'd like to second Griff's motion. A 16" model would be perfect.

All opposed...


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Ziz said:


> 1 - Resin kits don't have to be a solid chunk. They can be cast hollow or mastered to have that area open for detailing & other parts
> 2 - Clear resin.
> 3 - Depends on the speed of the circuit and how many bulbs/LEDs are used.
> 4 - See answers to # 1 and 2
> ...


1. I have tried slush casting before but that produced inconsistent results. Casting hollow means an inner mould component has to be made also. Something I have not done before
2. Hmmm. I wonder if pressure casting of clear resin will produce clear enough resin or would any air bubbles be still seen? Then again since it is yellow/orange painting this may cover some of that
3 – The Circuit needed would have to be slow. Maybe 30rpm? Testing may be needed
4 – The superdetailer in me would love some interior but all these little things add up and drive costs up. Some kits have such a high price tag that all I can do is dream about them. I would prefer cheaper and more accessible over superdetailed and out of my price range.





PhilipMarlowe said:


> And adding the rotating part of the rear engine doesn't seem practical.


The thing is the rotating lights of the engine is a very noticeable feature. But you are right that it would not be practicle



Griffworks said:


> I'd like to throw out a vote for 1/144 scale. It's an already fairly well known scale. It's a scale w/a number of kits in a variety of subjects available and would still allow for a fairly decent-sized model, IMNSHO. I don't build in that scale, but would certainly buy a Serenity model.



This would make the model about 16 inches long using 190 feet as the length. Not a bad size but getting big which means more resin and bigger moulds



Now for those familiar with the ship I have to ask a question about how to build something. The engine intake is not a cone but a series of flat sections. I can see them doing this so the set piece is easy to construct. How would one tackle this when making a scale model?


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Works for me!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> *>SNIPPAGE!<*
> 
> This would make the model about 16 inches long using 190 feet as the length. Not a bad size but getting big which means more resin and bigger moulds


 Yes, but not quite as big as the 19" long model that Thomas was thinking on at 1/120 scale. 



> Now for those familiar with the ship I have to ask a question about how to build something. The engine intake is not a cone but a series of flat sections. I can see them doing this so the set piece is easy to construct. How would one tackle this when making a scale model?


I have no clue. But I can tell you that, according to one of the Zoic folks who worked w/the CGI model, the engine "cans" are patterned after that of an F-16.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Griffworks said:


> I have no clue. But I can tell you that, according to one of the Zoic folks who worked w/the CGI model, the engine "cans" are patterned after that of an F-16.


I did notice that. Unfortuantely 1:32 and 1:48 cans don't fit what I am working on. I wish I had facilities to make my own Photo etched parts. 

Anyone know of a company where I can get one off sheets done?



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Maybe the rotational casting discussed in Blade Runner model thread would work to make a hollow Serenity?


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I have been following the rotocasting thread. I have also found 2 sources of photo etching and laser cutting. Wish I found these people before.

These people would make the model building process a lot easier but I also wonder if it makes what I do less important.

Soon we will reach a point where you can print out models and parts on a 3D machine. Not as satisfying for me.



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, the solar panels on the ship would be best photoetched.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I did notice that the edges of the solar panels seem to have a sort of frame so I could go with styrene there

1 week left.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Have no place I can be, since I found Serenity.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> I did notice that the edges of the solar panels seem to have a sort of frame so I could go with styrene there


 If you have a way to mold styrene, go right ahead, but we're talking about garage kits here.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

John P said:


> If you have a way to mold styrene, go right ahead, but we're talking about garage kits here.


Sorry I meant that I would use raw sheet styrene to make a master to make a mould and cast copies. I have various thickness going from 0.010 up to 0.125


0.010 Sheet styrene is not strong by itself but with a frame made out of thicker styrene it can be a fairly strong item that can be cast

Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah. Okay, might work. But I think a photoetch sheet would be more "scale" for solar cells like the one on the ship's "cheek."


----------



## kylwell (Mar 13, 2004)

With a decent laser engraver you could etch the plastic sheet to give you the fine detail. 

Providing you have access to a laser engraver.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I recently learned from a hobby store owner that he just used the services of a custom PE company and laser cutting/etching company. 

I am cursing because it would have made a lot of things much easier. Currently lead time once the artwork is done is around 8 weeks. Then there is the time to draw the artwork. It would have been perfect for some of the minor details I had to scratch.

Right now I am going to forge ahead and try and finish it and then come back for some minor stuff


If I make a kit then the outlay costs of PE and laser cutting may decide the total qty of kits that I would be able to make.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Getting there but still lots of little things to do.

A flaw in the ship design means I may not make the engine rotatable or if I do I have to leave out a part. I think I will go for rotatable posable engines.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Looking good so far:thumbsup:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> A flaw in the ship design means I may not make the engine rotatable or if I do I have to leave out a part. I think I will go for rotatable posable engines.


 Or just design and include alternate parts that compensate for the problem. The engines don't have to literally move, so long as the builder has a choice of how they want them positioned.


----------



## Arronax (Apr 6, 1999)

Ziz said:


> The engines don't have to literally move, so long as the builder has a choice of how they want them positioned.


But what if I want to fly it around the room and practice landings while cursing in Chinese?

 

Jim


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

Styrofoam_Guy said:


> A flaw in the ship design means I may not make the engine rotatable or if I do I have to leave out a part. I think I will go for rotatable posable engines.
> 
> 
> Alex
> Styrofoam Guy



oooh... shiny. 

I don't know why those struts have to be permanently attached to the engines. I figure the engine ends just detach when it's time to rotate. The rest of the time the struts are either tucking the engines in or attached for the extra structural support.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

The way I understand it, the struts are what pull the engines down in the first place. The problem comes in the rotating of the engines, VTOL style. That's where having the strut is a problem.


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

What I mean is it looks to me like those pistons could retract in order for the engines to rotate into their VTOL position. The rest of the time they're attached as we see them in the series. Then they give extra support in flight, and do the downward rotating of the engines for parking.










I know it wasn't depicted this way in the series, but I think it'd be a good solution for the model.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

John P said:


> I notice the movie version has some red accent stripes that the tv ship didn't.


From the "Inside Serenity" feature on Sci-Fi tonight, it looks like she got a name & logo on the "neck" as well.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

I am fairly sure the logo is on the ship during the series. It is just in front of the side solar panel. You can see it in the large side view and there was one episode they showed the side view (Train Job?) that it is slightly visible with a screen shot.


I think I will include the piston housing and the attachment point on the engine but not the piston itself


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

The rotating engine lights are actually 2 sets; front and back, and, they rotate in opposed directions. Re-watch "Objects In Space" and you'll see it fairly clearly.

The scene in the movie that was on Sci-Fi Channel's 'Inside Serenity' showed when Wash lifted the ship to save the crew (on the Mule) from the Reavers, the pistons were retracted from the wing-tip engines.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Hmm I will have to watch for those pistons tomorrow when I watch the movie


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

It isn't a spoiler, but that is exactly what the pistons do during the movie.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*OK that was a pretty major change*

Saw the movie, will go to see it again.

But I never saw the landing gear be this big, noticable, elaborate or so gorram birdlike in the series. It had to be a redesign for the film. On the TV, it just sort of sat on it's belly when it landed. Here it's got bird legs. A definate add-on when the (god I hope, I hope) garage kit materializes.  (prays)


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

I remember some stabalizer/shock absorbant legs that came out of the side and settled it down onto its belly. I won't get to compare it to the movie till this afternoon though.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I want the freakin model NOW!!


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Yeah in the movie the landing gear seemed to have a joint or something like a knee. I thought it looked very odd. The engine intakes also had a set of turkey feathers.

The engine lights seemed to rotate only in one direction loking from teh front and rear. Looking from the front it was rotating CW.

I am going to see the movie again today


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

My impression from the show was the landing legs just leveled _Serenity_ while her weight rested on those big "rocking horse" thingies on the bottom, but they seemed like a diferrent bird in the movie altogether. Maybe she got an upgrade!


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Yep, in the movie they were thicker and sturdier looking than they were
in the series. They were only deployed when Serenity was parked on
unsure ground. They wouldn't be needed if sitting on say, a landing pad.

I too wouldn't mind one in the 1/72-1/144 range. And I'd have no problem
whatsoever if it was in the $300-$500 ballpark. :tongue:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 16, 2003)

Just re-watched the pilot this evening, when Serenity lands on Persphone (on a landing pad) it does extend the legs. In the film it appeared as though the ship did not rest on its belly at all, being suspended by the legs. Think I'll see it again next week. Definitely one to see on the big screen.

In the Visual Companion there are a couple of pics that appear to be a maquette of Serenity, it's definitely a physical model of the ship, you can see it's sitting on a couple of stands. It's all white so you can see a lot of the detail well, wish there were more pics of this model.


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

This was posted over at SM. Since we really don't know for sure which is 
the actual length of Serenity. Well, you get the idea.

Serenity model scale 

Ship length:____210ft_________200ft________190ft 

Model scale - - - - - - - - - - Model length(inches) 

1/2500________1.01”_________0.96”________0.91” 

1/1400________1.8”__________1.71”________1.65” 

1/1000________2.52”_________2.40”________2.28” 

1/750_________3.36”_________3.20”________3.04” 

1/635_________3.97”_________3.78”________3.56” 

1/500_________5.04”_________4.80”________4.56” 

1/200_________12.6”_________12.0”________11.4” 

1/144_________17.50”________16.67”_______15.83”


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How could they leave out 1/350?!

190' = 6.51"
200' = 6.85"
210' = 7.2"


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Forgot 1/72 as well :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

shrugger said:


> Forgot 1/72 as well :tongue: :tongue:


 Double the 1/144 numbers.


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

I'm leaning towards HO scale, 1/87 = 26.2"


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

1/144 would be nice - there are a LOT of airplane models in that scale.

Speaking of which...setting a 1/144 B-17 on top of a 1/200 Spruce Goose produces some interesting results. Good grief the Goose is a biggun! :freak:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

HO Scale would be awesome. A nice big size. There's plenty of model railroad and armor accessories in that scale, too! People, cargo, and landscaping! Great diorama potential if one wants to build it landed!

Go for it, Thomas! I'll buy one!

Tom


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

If I might offer up the following tidbits...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/CaptApril/serenity-cutaway.jpg

I'd say the 190' figure is pretty definite.

Here we have a comparison with some other noteworthy craft...










Something that fairly clearly shows how the engines rotate...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/CaptApril/ship-back.jpg

To be continued (something about too many images in one post)...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

And a little something I cooked up to give us a clearer frame of reference...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v219/CaptApril/SerenityEnterpriseComparison.jpg


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

Captain April said:


> I'd say the 190' figure is pretty definite.


 Well, yes. 

However, that was from preproduction art; Joss, being the creator, has said 200 feet in the dvd set. And to further muddy things, he has given other lengths during talks at various convention Q & A sessions with fans. So when I did the original chart that was posted above, I tried encompass the most reasonable - seeming lengths.

Something to recall is that Joss himself is more concerned about the story than the fiddly details that we modelers thrive on.



John P said:


> How could they leave out 1/350?!
> 
> 190' = 6.51"
> 200' = 6.85"
> 210' = 7.2"


 They being me, I can answer that one: I just plain forgot; seeing as my only 1/350 scale kits are the NX & the Refit 1701, I'm just not too used to thinking in that scale. But a 6.51" Serenity would be way cool, no?


----------



## James Henderson (Aug 22, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> I'm leaning towards HO scale, 1/87 = 26.2"


HO scale would be great, for all the reasons already mentioned.

Bring it on!


----------



## shrugger (Sep 26, 2004)

Anywhere between 1/72 and 1/144 would be my perfection :thumbsup: 
As for length, the only thing we know for absolute is that the full size
studio set was 190' so whether or not the exterior _should_ be added to
that length.. well (?) I think this may be where the discrepancy lies.

And just in case there is a doubter out there who believes studio models
are no longer made in this age of CGI, Then check this out :tongue: 
http://www.rpf.invisionzone.com/index.php?showtopic=96554&hl=serenity
Now thats what I'm talkin about


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

ThomasModels said:


> I'm leaning towards HO scale, 1/87 = 26.2"


 Way to big for me! 1/144 sounds shelf-sized for my room.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

My model is 13 inches long, using the ship length of 190 feet I get a scale of around 1:175

I have just attached one engine to the wing using brass tubing so it can rotate in the 2 directions but because of the weight of the engine it flops down as if it is parked.

Any ideas on how to make this infinately poseable? If this technique can be used in castings that would be great.



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

It looks like the problem is with the thin brass tube you have running across beam. I assume you have another tube or rod to act as an axel that the engines will be mounted to? I looks like you're going to have to tighten up the tolerences betwen the tube and the axle. You could slightly crimp the ends of and amid the axle so that it will have to be 'forced' in order to move while inside the tube.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

That is a good idea. I was thinking of adding solder to the smaller tube to slightly increase the diameter. Crimping will also work.

I am also trying to think of a method for casting. I can add a brass tube ot the cast but this would increase the labour and the costs.

At this time it engine down for park mode does not look possible and I am going to fix the engines in the up position



Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Could you make that piston brace movable? That would allow the engine to be at least somewhat locked in place, but yet movable.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Use a solid rod for the hinge pin, with a tube thru the pylon for the pin to go through.

BEND the rod so that it has a slight curve to it...not enough that you can't get it thru the tube, but enough so that it doesn't spin freely.

Depending on the weight of the engines, it may create just enough friction to hold the engines in position, no matter where you put them, without having to deal with some other support system.


----------



## Sword of Whedon (Jul 5, 2004)

Honestly I don't like garage/resin. I want styrene, though I recognize it might be impossible.

The movie should catch on well in Japan so I'm hoping FineMolds or Hasagawa will crank one out. I'd just much rather Thomas do it, I'm dreaming of a 1/72 Serenity with optional figures, detailed interiors and lighting potential


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

spe130 said:


> Could you make that piston brace movable? That would allow the engine to be at least somewhat locked in place, but yet movable.


I can make the engine brace movable, better yet it can be a piece like a brass rod that can be inserted to take the load of the engine most of the time to keep it in the up position.

It will have to be simple and not some pinned system as I don't know if people will taking the time to remove a pin for the piston each time they want to play with it. People just want to pick it up and fly it around the room.

Currently I do have a brass rod in there and I do like the idea of giving it a slight bend or crimping it. I will have to post some pics.

Again easy to do on a one off item but not as easy to implement in a kit.

I am doing this for myself first. I am keeping options open for a kit. If there is demand I may produce a kit. If not then I still have a model of a ship I want.




Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Since a styrene model is not out, I bought the resin one from mini model madness, which came in today.


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

Slow work takes time









The white rod is styrene that will be replaced with brass rod. Holes drilled in engine mounts so I can install the brass rod. Turkey feathers not added to ends of the engines yet


















The engines are balanced in the up position

I tried some of the ideas and they work great.

However the brass rods actually spins in the engine mounts. So they will still flop around until I finish the area and glue in the brass rod.


Alex
Styrofoam Guy


----------

